# alraune likes input pls



## Aisling

After some more deviantArt bullshit  I've decided I'm not going to try to be more active there after all, and in fact stop uploading there altogether and try other venues, so I guess I'll start here with stuff.

Me as an Engineer
Me and Scout Friend
FFTA2 fancharacter, Lodrick the Cannoneer Bangaa faas
My old FFXI character 
Alvyren's old FFXI character
Silver Brawl Lucario
A minimal reference sheet of my dragon OC Versilius
Versilius doodle
Doodles of Versilius and a friend's dragon character
My FFXIV character
Henry Hatsworth fanart Cole as an adult still dressed as Weasleby
Practicing the photoshops with Tabunne


----------



## shy ♡

*Re: maybe this wil get updated!*

Baw I've left there for the same reason, _and_ discovered that one of my 'friends' there is homophobic and transphobic. Yay! :|

Anyhow I sort of love your art. I love your chib-esque style, it's completely adorable, and the way you colour in a sort of cel style like the way they used to do traditional animation. But fancier. Especially the pinkish touches to the cheeks and softer areas :D So cute. The silver brawl lucario is my favourite. You should make stickers or something, they all look like perfect stickers.


----------



## Aisling

*Re: maybe this wil get updated!*



Pentimento said:


> Baw I've left there for the same reason, _and_ discovered that one of my 'friends' there is homophobic and transphobic. Yay! :|
> 
> Anyhow I sort of love your art. I love your chib-esque style, it's completely adorable, and the way you colour in a sort of cel style like the way they used to do traditional animation. But fancier. Especially the pinkish touches to the cheeks and softer areas :D So cute. The silver brawl lucario is my favourite. You should make stickers or something, they all look like perfect stickers.


Thanks! :3 I've seen some websites where you can make and sell stickers with your own images... I might invest in that. I'll need to make a set of safe-from-copyright images for that, though, right? Maybe cupcakes or snack foods, or different expressions of one character or something. One of the things I'm most ashamed of is I don't have very many OCs that aren't related to some other fandom in some way. Versilius is pretty much the only one. :C


----------



## shy ♡

*Re: maybe this wil get updated!*

Well, I have a friend who does sticker-sheet-commissions, where she draws basically sheets of characters for the commissioner, but that requires actually finding commissioners. |D Drawing copyright characters shouldn't be such a problem, though; I'm pretty sure no one would be after you, definitely not for pokemon stickers or anything. I've seen those being sold before, as long as it's original art.


----------



## Aisling

*Re: maybe this wil get updated!*

mooaaaar (ノಠ益ಠ)ノ彡

A zergling
I have a friend at school (well, my only friend at school) is totally into Starcraft so I'm about as into Starcraft as one can be without being able to play it at all whatsoever (like, I know more lore than he does etc but I cannot play worth a shit! RTS is not my thing) The Zerg are my favorites.

Free GIANT MECHANICAL HAT
Just a doodle vaguely related to the somewhat spoilery Henry Hatsworth fanart I posted earlier, but it's kind of harder to tell what the spoiler is without color.

I spent all of creative writing yesterday drawing Tabunne
Mostly in winter clothes

In art we did some emboss stamp thingies in sheets of styrofoam. The teacher lost my original one when I left it with her by her request to show her other Art IV class... The assignment was a still life but since she lost mine before I could print it she let me do whatever I want! So I did Versilius. A print of it is going to be for sale at a local art show tomorrow, but I printed quite a few and kept some.
White on brown
Mountain Dew (looks totally better in person, it scanned in really shitty)
Xmas


----------



## Aisling

*Re: maybe this wil get updated!*

So like, everybody's getting into this new Sherlock show and one of my long time RP buddies (who also happens to be a Sherlock Holmes fan) linked me to the episodes and I figured oh well, I'll watch this I guess and it's like. Woah.
Since it's been around since I've tried realism with people (because I can't get anyone comfortable enough to let me stare at them and still go about their business) I figured I'd give it a go while I watched the second episode





His eyes and hair really threw me for a loop but I think I got the shape of his face down mostly (well, I kind of made it too short but eh). He looks so _interesting!_ Seeing him and Freeman together in the same room is like two different cartoons with different drawing styles are having a crossover episode, only it's _real life_. It's crazy to me


----------



## shy ♡

*Re: Alraune sometimes draws*

Omg I love your art so much ahhh you drew Sherlock I love youuuu <333 he's so hard isn't he?! His face is like carved out of stone or something! It's fascinating indeed. Very difficult. :[ But you did it so well. Eeeh. <|


----------



## Aisling

*Re: Alraune sometimes draws*






Fatty the 4HoL dragon.

With those short little front legs I could just picture how if it were actually on the ground it'd have its fat ol' rumpus in the air and it was just too cute for me to not draw.


----------



## Spoon

*Re: Alraune sometimes draws*

Your artwork is especially adorable and I love how precise your lines are. <3~

 On you as an engineer, I particularly like how you pose the engineer. The reflective shading is excellently placed, as well. However, the camera's perspective seems a little off. Also, her right arm (on our left) is dangerously pointy. D: I adore how you outlined the engineer here, especially her clothing folds. Her hands look adorable and well shaped, although I'm lame and don't like the lack of a fifth finger. The colors are vivid and match well together. I'd love to see you use more shades in your coloring, if you wouldn't mind. I adore that orange electric plug, as well. :3


----------



## Aisling

*Re: Alraune sometimes draws*

Thanks!

The Engineer picture's from around last year or so. I'm glad you think the highlights look okay- I didn't have a white gel pen last year so that was white paint I put on with a pencil. :x Some of my more important colors have dried out since then, I really need to restock on my copics and color stuff again. :< I need to experiment more with layering colors and such too. I get kinda anxious with copics because they're somewhat irreversible. Dry media's usually a little easier to fix, along with digital colors...


----------



## Aisling

*Re: Alraune sometimes draws*






We started a watercolor unit in IB art today and this is all I got done. herp

I now have a tumblr for if you like tumblr and blogs


----------



## Aisling

*Re: Alraune sometimes draws*






More watercolor funtime! I had more time to paint this one so it actually looks like something this time.


----------



## Spoon

*Re: Alraune sometimes draws*



Alraune said:


> Thanks!
> 
> The Engineer picture's from around last year or so. I'm glad you think the highlights look okay- I didn't have a white gel pen last year so that was white paint I put on with a pencil. :x Some of my more important colors have dried out since then, I really need to restock on my copics and color stuff again. :< I need to experiment more with layering colors and such too. I get kinda anxious with copics because they're somewhat irreversible. Dry media's usually a little easier to fix, along with digital colors...


 Besides messing around with a two different friends' copics, I haven't really used them. So, I'm not quite sure if you could layer one color to add shading or if you would have to use another color. Regardless, you might try using a test paper to experiment with your copics before you apply it to your picture if you're feeling uncomfortable about it. It'd be great to see you restock on your coloring art supplies, because you use them quite nicely. Also, I didn't notice that you used paint for the highlights on the engineer, but it worked quite nicely.

 On another note, both of those watercolor pieces look soothing and simple, like an adorable greeting card. I especially like the colors you choose one the blue one and I love the splatter effect above the trees.


----------



## Thorne

*Re: Alraune sometimes draws*



Alraune said:


> Henry Hatsworth fanart Cole as an adult still dressed as Weasleby


This is beautiful.

_Thank you_ for drawing that.


----------



## Mai

*Re: Alraune sometimes draws*

I love the tabunne and the watercolors, which are especially awesome because I_ cannot _do those. The silver brawl lucario is good too, I like the spotty-ness on it.

(Look at dragonair trying to post in the art forum and failing horribly!)


----------



## Aisling

*Re: Alraune sometimes draws*

Tinypic isn't loading for me right now so have some tumblr entries...

WIP Fakemon designs
More watercolor


----------



## Aisling

*Re: Alraune sometimes draws*

Long time no post but I finally scanned in the last few watercolors I did before we were done with that unit.


----------



## Silver

*Re: Alraune sometimes draws*

I am not a good judge of art, but the Tabunne in you're first post is soooooo cute. :D
So, yes, this is the CC you may get from SilverFalcon. But I really love it!


----------



## Aisling

*Re: Alraune sometimes draws*

Wow I haven't updated this thread in forever!

Here's what I got done with ArtMo 2010... yes I failed it

And I need your input on this one! Especially from other tumblrfolk, mostly because I enabled answers on this one when I usually forget to


----------



## Aisling

*Re: Alraune sometimes draws*

Colored Tangela and Audino pictures one and two

My Spirit Pokemon

Spike from MLP FiM










MLP FiM fancharacter Ember


----------



## Squornshellous Beta

*Re: Alraune sometimes draws*

Wait, you're Spike now? Nuuuu, I know you as Alraune!

Nontheless.


...How are you so _excellent_ at _everything you do_?


----------



## Aisling

*Re: Alraune sometimes draws*



Squornshellous Beta said:


> ...How are you so _excellent_ at _everything you do_?


D'aww ; ; I'm not, but I appreciate that you think so 

Click for full sizes!

Sketches of Ember growing up?


Dragon watercolor


Spike as an adult


Kog'Maw from _League of Legends_


----------



## Aisling

*Re: Alraune sometimes draws*

this thread gets no attention ): I guess I'll update it

old post-E4 White team
Another drawing of Ember
Larvesta, Karrablast and Shelmet
Druddigon, Sawsbuck, Swoobat, Musharna
Very early art of the "Alraune"
A friend as a unicorn pony, with Ember
30 Day League of Legends bullshit that I never actually finished
Female Beastmaker dragon (Spyro)
You probably saw this guy during ArtMo 2010; he is the unicorn pony above
Furiianda as a pony-style antelope
My betta fish Herman
An axolotl
Alvyren as a pony
My Gaia Online avatar that one week I went back to it
The Last Unicorn
Amalthea
Prince Lír
Perler beads things of Duster and other Mother 3 characters
Prototypes of the "Alraune"
The Alraune, final design
Mother 3 enemies
D&D silver dragons
Charizard drawn for someone's birthday (but he never received it because I submitted it to his older sister incorrectly)
snarf snarf snarf snarf
"Plot" art of Incendia, a character in Doctor Whoof's fanfiction _Antipodes_
Film Reel, a background pony
Jigsaw and Tiptoe, protagonists of _Antipodes_
More Jigsaw and Tiptoe
That guy again, fucking us over in League of Legends
Jigsaw
Tiptoe
A Petalar from the new _Thundercats_ series
One of my companion characters from _Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion_
... shirtless!
My actual player character from _Oblivion_
Shadowmere, from _Oblivion_
My _Oblivion_ characters being heterosexual with eachother
depressed copic drawing of Alraune
_Oblivion_ Clannfear doodles


Sketches of my planned _Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim_ character


Rarity


That guy as a unicorn pony again


A D&D character I've been working on that I'll probably never actually get to use

wow I didn't realize how far behind this was


----------



## Mai

*Re: NON-SEQUITUR TITLE ALRAUNE ART*

So this is all beautiful and awesome but I have nothing to say other than that :O. This dieno is extremely adorable, though!


----------



## Aisling

*Re: NON-SEQUITUR TITLE ALRAUNE ART*

He's evolved since then and he's even cuter now! I think I'll draw a Zweilous in a few minutes while I wait on my next class to start, and scan it when I get home. I don't think I'll ever evolve him into Hydreigon though. He's not competitive or anything so idc if he's not maxed 'cause I like how Zweilous looks better :[ /tangent


----------



## Aisling

*Re: NON-SEQUITUR TITLE ALRAUNE ART*

ops I forgot


----------



## Ever

*Re: NON-SEQUITUR TITLE ALRAUNE ART*

I love how the green pony looks...elf-ish. I'm sorry, I'm really awful at commenting :/


----------



## Aisling

*Re: NON-SEQUITUR TITLE ALRAUNE ART*

It's probably the fact he's green and the smile :P And the smile is probably my favorite part, too. I'd like to think I managed to incorporate other features of my friend's appearance into this pony-form, other than his hair style and... the literal color of his favorite coat... er, yeah. He needs a more distinctive appearance, being a blank flank at all. Most pony OCs are just like... recolors with different hair styles and cutie marks, you know?

I appreciate any comments at all! They all make me feel special  Lets me know people still pay attention to this thread because I'm an attention whore

edit: oh here's a Twilight Sparkle I forgot to share in this thread too.

I think my pony style is finally beginning to congeal into something consistent


----------



## Thorne

*Re: NON-SEQUITUR THREAD TITLE*

The problem with pony OC's and recolours might just stem from the fact that the show has such a consistent artstyle that is it indeed possible to just add new colours, hair and cutie mark and it will be a new character, which is why it's kinda important that the characters has strong personalities to make them shine. The whole personality thing might just be the problem in the case of many an OC.

Also that Twilight is adorable.


----------



## Aisling

*Re: NON-SEQUITUR THREAD TITLE*


Alraune with some swagger in her stride


Arlowe Talanian, my _Oblivion_ character's other half


----------



## Superbird

*Re: NON-SEQUITUR THREAD TITLE*

BROWN PIKMIN!

These look beautiful.


----------



## Mai

*Re: NON-SEQUITUR THREAD TITLE*

Alraune, your sona-thing is very creepy 0_0

But well done, nonetheless! I love that zweilous too.


----------



## Aisling

*Re: NON-SEQUITUR THREAD TITLE*

Aww, creepy? :C whyfor? That's not really what I was going for, unless you're just being silly and it's a silly reason or... back when she was white with red eyes I realized it was hella creepy, but I figured light brown and pink was probably a softer combo or something...

And I was trying to make something reminiscent of FFXI Mandragoras/Alraunes without being an obvious variation, but I suppose the bodytype turned out accidentally more Pikmin-ey. I like it too much to change it though :v


----------



## Aisling

*Re: NON-SEQUITUR THREAD TITLE*

Not art in the usual sense (like I don't feel like giving it its own thread in the Other Creativity forum because it's probably just a one time thing), but here's a stupid music video with Oblivion and pop music and a shirtless man that I put just a little bit of effort into


----------



## Aisling

*Re: NON-SEQUITUR THREAD TITLE*






My Oblivion characters being silly (oops so old)






Drawing of my Oblivion character that I don't hate






Boyfriend's D&D character


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

*Re: NON-SEQUITUR THREAD TITLE*

That minotaur requires more information! (love the art bytheway)


----------



## Aisling

*Re: NON-SEQUITUR THREAD TITLE*

Well, he was just going to be some really brutish monster-race that was a bard, as a joke, and then at some point in the night bagpipes were suggested, the kilt naturally followed, and after I did an initial sketch and put it on my tumblr, H-Land suggested he be fashioned after a highland cow to complete the look. The boyfran loved the idea so... yeah that's basically it.

He actually legitimately loves bagpipe music totally unironically so I guess that's where the whole bagpipes idea came from to begin with? Honestly I don't really remember who came up with what and why but I think it worked out pretty swell.

Also you're the first person to properly identify him as a minotaur instead of just jumping to the conclusion that he's a tauren, like everyone else has that I didn't explain him to first :[


----------



## Aisling

*Re: NON-SEQUITUR THREAD TITLE*







Now in color!! plaid is fun


----------



## Aisling

*Re: NON-SEQUITUR THREAD TITLE*

bumpity bump bumps

not a whole lot of artistic activity since December, though I did draw a lot of stuff at this year's local nerd convention at uni, Omnicon (including this year's shirt), but I didn't get to scan any of it






and then my scanner fucked up so here's a photo of some things I drew today


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

*Re: NON-SEQUITUR THREAD TITLE*

dat charmeleon

Also, Sweetie Blue's face is quite enjoyable to look at.


----------



## Aisling

*Re: NON-SEQUITUR THREAD TITLE*






Me and my babyboo as ponies <3


----------



## Aisling

*Re: NON-SEQUITUR THREAD TITLE*

assorted arting things





Simon the septopus (a knitted octopus with seven legs that my boyfriend got me for my birthday earlier this year)

I also attempted to start daily doodles but that only lasted a week before I got overwhelmed with school






Alraune






Cubone






Sakuya from Hatoful Boyfriend






Francis, one of my horses from Derby Days (a fun little smartphone app of horses)






Lil BUB! The greatest animal on the planet






Arlowe Talanian and Corinne Thierry, my Elder Scrolls OCs
*
vv ALSO GUYS I WOULD REALLY LIKE INPUT ON THIS ONE vv*





I want to redesign my Alraune character into something cuter, possibly more plush-able, and less like a recolored Pikmin. This is what she looked like before


----------



## Aisling

Redesign options #2. Droopy ears, more rooty tail. Better, worse? (I like it better imo)


----------



## Aisling

A sketch of my Guild Wars 2 character, Riixti






Quaggans from Guild Wars 2! The cutest race


----------



## Equinoxe

You have a really adorable style! I like the liveliness of your sketches, both traditional and digital. C:
also eee that pigeon a few posts back is just so cute augh (and I really want to play that game, maybe_ someday_)

Keep up the good work! :D


----------

